# Alternitives



## Dragonlancer92 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, any way my question is this: I was wondering, on the subjects of costumes, what are good if any alternaitves for fur suites? You see I'm a dragon and that just adds an extra level of complication to a fur suite. Of coarse I am open to any and all sugestions of help and advice


----------



## WingDog (Apr 13, 2011)

One idea is to change your species to something less complicated.

On a side note I am going to be a grammar nazi and tell you that yours needs work.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 13, 2011)

Posts like these are a diamond dozen. 

Also OP, this might offer you some ideas.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 13, 2011)

So far with my experience working with reptile/dragon attempts fleece is a really good base. It's light-weight, breathable, you can air brush it...and you can also make use of fun foam scales heat applied to do detail work. But that's my advice.

You can accomplish stuff like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5549848/ and this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5549142 and this (old costume) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2598856/ with enough practice and experience.

You can use Suede for head bases but it's sketchy at times. It works well for heads but not for things like hands or things that need dex or flex depending upon what you have.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 13, 2011)

Dragonlancer92 said:


> Hello everyone, any way my question is this: I was wondering, on the subjects of costumes, what are good if any alternaitves for fur *suites*? You see I'm a dragon and that just adds an extra level of complication to a fur *suite*. Of coarse I am open to any and all sugestions of help and advice


 
Diamonds is always swank, but can be pretty uncomfortable. You, I see you as more of a Spades kind of person.


----------



## Dragonlancer92 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all of you, it has really given me insight and ideas. And I do like Spades, how'd you know 

I guess for a logical next question is a bit more impromptu. Letâ€™s saying, all things considered due to lack of time, resources, money, or what have you and you need something; what are things you can do to have a good, enjoyable costume that isnâ€™t a fur suit?


----------



## Kimor (Apr 13, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> Diamonds is always swank, but can be pretty uncomfortable. You, I see you as more of a Spades kind of person.


 
Actually, the four suits in cards are still suits.

However, I keep waiting for that furry suite to open up at the Hilton where FWA is held every year.


----------



## Nae (Apr 16, 2011)

Dragonlancer92 said:


> Thank you all of you, it has really given me insight and ideas. And I do like Spades, how'd you know
> 
> I guess for a logical next question is a bit more impromptu. Letâ€™s saying, all things considered due to lack of time, resources, money, or what have you and you need something; what are things you can do to have a good, enjoyable costume that isnâ€™t a fur suit?


 
A regular costume?


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 17, 2011)

Go to the store and buy a little kid costume, and squish your big body into it. That's hot, right?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 18, 2011)

... *slaps*


----------

